# How soon is to soon for ND Missouri River Walleyes?



## mclevela (Feb 25, 2004)

What time of the year can a person expect to catch Walleyes on the Missouri north of Bismarck to Garrison Dam??


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Cant give you an exact date for the ice out. But after it opens up and during the thaw it will be muddy for some time, depending on how much water will drain into it. Once it clears up fishing gets better, you will mostly be catching local fish and it wont be that hot. Come beginning of May the migrating fish will start to make their way up to Bismarck. The best fishing will still be south of Bismarck. It usually comes full swing in the beginning of June.


----------



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

North of the Stanton boat ramp, closer to the dam, the water will not be muddy. On some days you can catch alot of nice walleyes between there and the dam, but other days are slow. Overall, the action will be slow most days, but I don't want to discourage you. 
As soon as the ice is off of the river and the boat ramp is cleared of snow, go fishin man. 
Find a nice fish holding area where there is a hole or bend in the river (reduced current), toss in a jig tipped with a minnow and have some patience. Lindy's work occasionally also.
Up in this area too, the river falls and rises dramatically sometimes with water releases from the dam. The fish always bite better when the water is rising rather than when the water is receding.
Have a blast and catch the big one.


----------



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

I thought of a few more things.
The area right at the dam is good sometimes too. Try the honeyhole and just downstream from that. It's ometimes great, sometimes not good at all. If you put in at Stanton, the going can be treacherous is some areas. Watch out for rocks and deadheads. Just go slow and have someone watching in front of the boat if possible. I have seen a few lower units taken off in this area.


----------



## timdog (Sep 5, 2003)

Also fishing the tailrace, you have a good chance of landing just about any fish North Dakota has to offer. Great trout!!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

The River is still a bit dirty, but a few eyes are being caught. This is the time of year where shore fishing usually outfishes a boat. The fish are still a little slow and its had to see the bait, so deadsticking lindys with a floater usually is the best. Im heading home for Easter and hopefully Ill get 3-4 days of fishing in. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

The fish are going now. We found some last weekend. The water is still dirty but it is only going to get better.


----------

